# [solved]can't get wpa_suplicant@.service to work

## nickel

hi everyone!

I searched and searched and searched... Can't find the answer i'm looking for.

I recently switched to systemd.

Wifi with nm works, but only for 5 min. It doesn't disconnect, though. The interneet just doesn't work anymore. I have to turn it off nd then back on. I get another 5 min.

I wanted to  use wpa_supplicant. I use predictable namees. Instead of wlan0 is wlp3s0.  

But how in eath, do  i tell wpa_supplicant to use that name??Last edited by nickel on Tue May 27, 2014 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nickel

well, nm is working now like it should.

In read in some other thread, that one should do:

```
 systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service
```

Now it's solved!

----------

## nickel

but my question  remains open.

----------

## nickel

i take it back. I have again this problem with networkmanager. I try wicd and disable nm,. After the reboot, wicd and nm are both started.

What is wrong?

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8157888 total,   5543448 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 May 2014 10:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo multimedia rebutia gnome sunrise lordvan betagarden x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Broadcom"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/rebutia /var/lib/layman/gnome /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/lordvan /var/lib/layman/betagarden /usr/local/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## szatox

I bet they both provide net so they both are started by services dependencies.

Either set 'rc_provide=!net' in /etc/conf.d/NetworkManager to prevent start by deps, or use `chmod -x /etc/init.d/NetworkManager` to prevent it from being started by any means at all until you make it executable again

----------

## nickel

 *szatox wrote:*   

> I bet they both provide net so they both are started by services dependencies.
> 
> Either set 'rc_provide=!net' in /etc/conf.d/NetworkManager to prevent start by deps, or use `chmod -x /etc/init.d/NetworkManager` to prevent it from being started by any means at all until you make it executable again

 

but i use systemd

----------

## nickel

wll, i , kind of, soved it.

I disablled NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant. Enabled wpa_supplicant@wlp3s0. Went to /etc/systemd/system/multiuser (or something like that) and changed wpa_supplicant@wlan0 to wlp3s0. Rebooted and everything works.

I don#t know why, wpa_supplicant want wlan0.

For the diconnecting problem, no matter what i tried (wicd, wpa_supplicant, nm), it kept disconnecting. So i wrote an script to  keep the connection alive.

I don't know either, why is this happening. I use broadcom-sta (a propetary driver) for  Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n

----------

